# What do you think Zendaya's MBTI is?



## Transparencyy (Mar 7, 2016)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Enfj


----------



## BeamerBoy (Jan 6, 2018)

Very interested in finding this out myself. XNFJ? I certainly see Se use, but she could be any of those.


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)

-wrong thread-


----------

